# First Jerky On The Rec Tec



## smokin218r (Dec 1, 2016)

Hi All,

Last weekend I made a bunch of ground beef jerky on my Rec Tec.

I have tried jerky like this once before on a vertical gas smoker and liked it.

We have a bunch of ground beef, and I wanted to see how the pellet smoker did.

I took out 6lbs of beef and let it thaw. Then I mixed in the cure and seasoning Friday night.

Smoked on Saturday.

View with more comments:













IMG_20161125_234133544.jpg



__ smokin218r
__ Dec 1, 2016


















IMG_20161125_234144234.jpg



__ smokin218r
__ Dec 1, 2016


















IMG_20161125_235733071.jpg



__ smokin218r
__ Dec 1, 2016


















IMG_20161125_235812086_HDR.jpg



__ smokin218r
__ Dec 1, 2016






I mixed up two different batches using High Mountain original and hunters blend.

Followed the instructions for their mix, mixed really well, and into the meat/beer fridge overnight.













IMG_20161126_123150312.jpg



__ smokin218r
__ Dec 1, 2016


















IMG_20161126_135446111.jpg



__ smokin218r
__ Dec 1, 2016


















IMG_20161126_140841259_HDR.jpg



__ smokin218r
__ Dec 1, 2016


















IMG_20161126_140851563.jpg



__ smokin218r
__ Dec 1, 2016






Next day I squeezed out the first batch on to three racks.

I had to slightly elevate one on some S/S cups to get three in the smoker.

Couple things about using the jerky cannon:

"Roll" the ground meat to slide into the tube, then pack it down to try to eliminate air pockets.

Air pockets make it difficult to form consistent sticks.

Second thing I found was, holding a butter knife in my non trigger hand to pinch off the end of the stick.

When I tried to push down and pull away with the cannon, the rack would slide along with me.

I lit about a half of a 18in. tube of pellets and set the Rec Tec to 180. (Lowest it will go)

With the smoker tube towards the end where the smoker reads temp, It was running closer to 170.

Each batch took about 2 1/2 to 3 hours. Rotating and bumping up the temp 5 degrees every 45min to an hour.

I pulled them out when IT was reached and they had the chew I like.













IMG_20161126_155842690.jpg



__ smokin218r
__ Dec 1, 2016


















IMG_20161126_155845168.jpg



__ smokin218r
__ Dec 1, 2016


















IMG_20161126_161507508.jpg



__ smokin218r
__ Dec 1, 2016


















IMG_20161126_161511456.jpg



__ smokin218r
__ Dec 1, 2016


















IMG_20161126_164412385.jpg



__ smokin218r
__ Dec 1, 2016






First batch done.













IMG_20161126_192414268.jpg



__ smokin218r
__ Dec 1, 2016


















IMG_20161126_192409372.jpg



__ smokin218r
__ Dec 1, 2016


















IMG_20161126_192423578.jpg



__ smokin218r
__ Dec 1, 2016


















IMG_20161126_192432845.jpg



__ smokin218r
__ Dec 1, 2016


















IMG_20161126_202922119.jpg



__ smokin218r
__ Dec 1, 2016






Second batch done.

As you can see, out of 6lbs I got right at 2lbs each.

A half full 18in smoker tube got me through both batches.

I know that using a kit is somewhat cheating, but man is it easy.

Overall, really great smoke flavor and taste.

I really like the texture a chew of ground meat jerky.

Others I know prefer whole muscle and like to have to chew for a while..... Sometimes a long while.....

Everyone that has tried it, really liked it.

I will be doing a bunch more in the future and maybe step out on doing my own seasoning.

Thanks for the look!


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 2, 2016)

That's some good looking jerky!

I'm with you, the kit is just too easy!

Point!

Al


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 2, 2016)

S218R, That is some excellent looking jerky !!!!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 2, 2016)

Looks tasty! When my Sous chef wants to shoot the jerky cannon we make long strips and cut to size after the smoke. of course he absconds a few of the 18" long strips.


----------



## smokin218r (Dec 2, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> That's some good looking jerky!
> 
> I'm with you, the kit is just too easy!
> 
> ...





CrazyMoon said:


> S218R, That is some excellent looking jerky !!!!!


Thank you Al! Appreciate it sir!

Thank you very much CM!

Appreciate the points fellas!


----------



## smokin218r (Dec 2, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks tasty! When my Sous chef wants to shoot the jerky cannon we make long strips and cut to size after the smoke. of course he absconds a few of the 18" long strips.


Thanks Case!

We had a few sticks disappear before packaging as well.

Mostly by my son.


----------



## disco (Dec 3, 2016)

Cheating! Har! If you get good food it is the right thing to do and if that jerky is wrong, colour me wrong!

Points.

Disco


----------



## smokin218r (Dec 4, 2016)

Disco said:


> Cheating! Har! If you get good food it is the right thing to do and if that jerky is wrong, colour me wrong!
> 
> Points.
> 
> Disco



Thank you very much Disco!
Appreciate the fine comments and the point!
Now I don't feel so bad for using a kit. :biggrin:


----------



## smokin jay (Dec 4, 2016)

Jerky looks great!


----------



## smokin218r (Dec 5, 2016)

Smokin Jay said:


> Jerky looks great!


Thank You Jay!

The smoke was perfect after a day to "roll around" in the fridge.


----------



## smokin218r (Dec 5, 2016)

Question to the more experienced on here.

How long would you say this is good for in the fridge?

There is not much left, hardly worth freezing.

Thanks!


----------

